# Pagani Design GMT Batman



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut mes chers compatriotes 

Je vous propose de lire ma nouvelle revue sur ma toute dernière montre arrivée, une *Pagani Design GMT* de couleur Batman, homage de la celebre Rolex.

C'est une montre automatique chinoise qui est de très bonne qualité.

Et cerise sur le gateau elle coute à peine 80€ !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ajout d'une revue vidéo


----------



## aubstaoriginel (Oct 19, 2020)

Le mot "Explorer" me dérange un peu, mais c'est une très belle montre.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Moi je trouve ca marrant. Ils sont marrants ces chinois lol


----------

